# How to check your total "Online" time?



## Kasra321

Hi everyone,

Is there any way to check your total "online" time?
It was a very slow week for me, so I'd like to know how many more passengers do I need to be qualified for the guaranteed wage.

One kore thing,
If I had my total online time, could I use this formula to see if I reach the minimum 1 ride/hr or not?

(Online time x 60/50)/rides > 1

I added x60/50 because every 50min online is counted as an hour, so if you were 5 hrs (300min) online, it is counted as 6 hrs of work: 300m/50 = 6hr

Thanks,


----------



## UberXinSoFlo

Hey Kasra,

A few things here, I know it's really confusing. Uber did a great job of horribly explaining this. 

~ There is no way to check your online time - I was in your situation last week, I had an idea of how many hours I worked but wasn't positive and they replied back that they do not have access to this. They claimed that the system does not output our time until the end of the week. So you must keep an accurate log of your hours. If you are pushing the 1 trip/hr min, be sure to even track your breaks. Note that if you do 4 trips in 5 hours, you get $0 in guarantees, they will NOT give you 4 hours of guaranteed rates. 

~ Your understanding of the 50 mins/hour is incorrect. You must work 50 mins of each hour that you are online. So if you log in at 3:30pm and log out at 5pm, you worked 1.5 hours of the 2 hours (for the hour of 3pm, you were only logged in 30 mins). So try your hardest to log in just after the hours (ie 3:02pm) and log out before the end of the hour (ie 4:55pm). But if you work 3:05pm to 3:55pm, you will qualify for the guarantee. However, for the time you worked, so 50 mins, not 1 hour. Note: this has not been confirmed completely, but is my understanding.

Keep in mind also that your stats are averaged weekly, each time-frame averaged independently of each other (so peak time, off-peak time, regular hours are all averaged separately of each other). 

Hope this helps, feel free to ask anything else.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

I would actually suggest logging in at the top of the hour, or a minute before to be safe, and logging off at the top of the hour, or a minute after the hour to be safe. If you need to take a break then take it, but realize that you won't be paid for the break. Some say that the breaks are averaged over the shift, but I do not take the chance, so I take a maximum of 9 minutes off in any full hour.


----------



## Kasra321

Well then, I guess I'm screwed! 
I work in a small town where there's not that much demand. So I keep both Uber and Lyft apps open, and when I occasionally get a ping from Lyft, I log out from Uber to not get any calls.
I'm confident that I've worked more than 15hrs so far, but in an intermittent fashion. I'll wait and see how it's going to be calculated and let you know.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Welcome to the forum. I'm in Sacramento too. I found that doing both Uber and Lyft I went over the Uber guarantee easily - there is enough demand but I don't do the drunk hours.

But I hear you have to get out of Davis to or you'll get nothing but minimum fare college kids during the drunk hours.


----------



## Raquel

Kasra321 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Is there any way to check your total "online" time?
> It was a very slow week for me, so I'd like to know how many more passengers do I need to be qualified for the guaranteed wage.
> 
> One kore thing,
> If I had my total online time, could I use this formula to see if I reach the minimum 1 ride/hr or not?
> 
> (Online time x 60/50)/rides > 1
> 
> I added x60/50 because every 50min online is counted as an hour, so if you were 5 hrs (300min) online, it is counted as 6 hrs of work: 300m/50 = 6hr
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> View attachment 4450


I'm in sacramento too...just so you know davis is not a good place to start off. I'd never work davis..it is full of pretentious college kids who don't tip and are either drunk or full of shit. Land of minimum fares and bike paths..

It's impossible to make any money in davis.

As for your guarantees they are averaged by minutes not hours.


----------



## Kasra321

Sacto Burbs said:


> Welcome to the forum. I'm in Sacramento too. I found that doing both Uber and Lyft I went over the Uber guarantee easily - there is enough demand but I don't do the drunk hours.
> 
> But I hear you have to get out of Davis to or you'll get nothing but minimum fare college kids during the drunk hours.





Raquel said:


> I'm in sacramento too...just so you know davis is not a good place to start off. I'd never work davis..it is full of pretentious college kids who don't tip and are either drunk or full of shit. Land of minimum fares and bike paths..
> 
> It's impossible to make any money in davis.
> 
> As for your guarantees they are averaged by minutes not hours.


Nice to meet you guys! 

Oh My God... Davis is like the worst place in the world to drive!
I want to start a new thread just to share my frustration. I just came back from 3 hours of driving, ping after ping, drunk after drunk, and I made just shy of $18 before gas! I've never felt so exploited before!


----------



## Raquel

Kasra321 said:


> Nice to meet you guys!
> 
> Oh My God... Davis is like the worst place in the world to drive!
> I want to start a new thread just to share my frustration. I just came back from 3 hours of driving, ping after ping, drunk after drunk, and I made just shy of $18 before gas! I've never felt so exploited before!


Sactown in the house..lol.. im Raquel nice to meet you...like I said Davis is not worth your time.. if the end of the world comes..Davis would be one of the first places..to go.. it is a nightmare..also there are quite a few Pervs..among the college pretentious elite...there. Never again will I drive there.. I suggest you avoid it like the plague too if you plan on making some money..

PM if you have any other questions..


----------



## Uberdawg

Get a small notebook and keep in your console. When you logon, note the time. I also put down mileage. End of shift, note log out time and end miles. You will have an accurate number of miles driven that include all of your dead miles. Also, I make any notes about the shift, usually number of fares, where I was etc...


----------



## jackstraww

Raquel said:


> Sactown in the house..lol.. im Raquel nice to meet you...like I said Davis is not worth your time.. if the end of the world comes..Davis would be one of the first places..to go.. it is a nightmare..also there are quite a few Pervs..among the college pretentious elite...there. Never again will I drive there.. I suggest you avoid it like the plague too if you plan on making some money..


Funny post- but sad..
Yeah we have a few towns like this in NY/*NJ also. The College crowd is the absolute worse. Many have that elitist attitude , which I think is funny, because many of these kids will be looking for a part time summer job and will run to ubER,so they can spend thier days on the jersey shore.and thier nights running fares up and down ocean ave.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct

I drive alot of college kids, most of them are alright some are assholes. I drove a group of 3 Yale students the other night 2 were fine but the one who sat in front was a entitled ass. I drove them 4 blocks, got to the destination, the 2 in back got out, but the one in front just sat there, I know he was waiting for me to come around and open the door for him. A $5.05 Uber fare, I'm 54, he's about 22 and able bodied, open your own damn door and get out of my car. If you want that service call a black car. Never have any problems with the Quinnipiac kids, they just want to have fun. From Quinnipiac to the clubs is always about a $22 - $24 fare. Usually get about 6 of those rides a night on Thursday, Friday and Saturday. Used to be a $26 - $30 fare before January. Uber doing great keeping "partner" earnings high - not. The only ones who ever tip are Southern CT State kids (the ones who have the least money).


----------



## frndthDuvel

Kasra321 said:


> Well then, I guess I'm screwed!
> I work in a small town where there's not that much demand. So I keep both Uber and Lyft apps open, and when I occasionally get a ping from Lyft, I log out from Uber to not get any calls.
> I'm confident that I've worked more than 15hrs so far, but in an intermittent fashion. I'll wait and see how it's going to be calculated and let you know.


That is rumored to be one of the reasons for this guarantee. One can not do both at the same time.
it will be calculated that you must have been logged on at least 50 minutes an hour.
Some say that if you go to 2:30 to3:30 that would count. Others from day one said why take the chance and log in at the top of the hour. Log out at the bottom of the hour. 1 hour/1 trip/1 qualified hour


----------

